# liquid co2 (Glutaraldehyde) dosing



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

"Very concentrated" isn't very useful. If I remember correctly, Seachem Excel is 1.5-1.6% glut. I'm using Metricide 14 that was diluted to 1.5% with ro/di water. Smells like Excel, seems to work like Excel.

BTW it's not liquid co2, that thing is dangerous. Glut based products are just a carbon replacement for our use.


----------



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

What is Metricide 14?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

It's a brand of glutaraldehyde based cleaning agent that is used on sensative materials when other means of cleaning it would damage the equipment. Also it's cheap, about $30 USD for 1 gallon, including shipping. Since you're in India, I don't know what products are available there  sorry


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Its also available at higher concentrations, but you'll need to dilute it down. Its a very dangerous chemical, so if you decide to purchase the higher concentrations you need to be careful to not inhale too much or spill it on your skin while handling it.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

Check this thread which I recently started. Overstocked and SeattleAquarist offer lots of knowledge regarding Glutaraldehyde.

Most important thing to note is that is the concentration of your glut source. And then make sure to dilute it properly. If your high-school chem and algebra are failing you, Seattle provides an awesome excel workbook that does the calculations for you.

And remember... Glut is a nasty chemical... so be safe!

I bought a bunch of amber chemical storage bottles, 60 mL syringes and graduated cylinders for all my diluting needs from homesciencetools.com. Really great prices.


----------



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

has it really worked for people who use this instead of co2? my moss i growing well but im worried about plants that require high co2. will this do the job?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

It's better than nothing, but is not a replacement for CO2. I think you'll find most just use it to spot dose algae.


----------



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

will plants like glossostigma, hemithus cuba and other co2 demanding plants grow?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It's more of a very poor substitute for, than an alternative to, pressurized CO2. And no plants that normally are very CO2-demanding will work well with just glut.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

How did your co2 tank burst? Tanks don't burst. Ever. Did the regulator fail? What? 

Glut is a poor substitute for co2 and in a high tech system it is a good way to fail.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you just get it filled? Sometimes they overfill them and then it could have blown the emergency release valve (or whatever that thing is called).


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

At least here I think CO2 is far safer than using the chemical.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd use DIY yeast co2 depending the size of your tank.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You can also do paintball. Keep the regulator you had on your cylinder, get a paintball adapter and a couple 20oz paintball cylinders, and that might be less offensive to your parents


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

Metricide -- the hospital disinfectant stuff is only a 2.6% solution. 

I get a 50% solution of Glut here: 

http://www.emsdiasum.com/microscopy/products/chemicals/glutaraldehyde.aspx

Edit: There may be sources where you are.

In the end The price for 500 ml = about $1.66 (US)

I cannot right this moment remember the dilution ratio but using this I think it works out to be about 1 Oz. of Glut to 93 or 97 Oz. of distilled water to get a 1.5% solution that would be similar to the seachem product.

And t that have commented that it does not replace CO2 inject doseing; they are right but the carbon is usable by many plants. Val's are a little sensative to it and may melt should use use it to strongly.

Hope this helps.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

wespastor said:


> Metricide -- the hospital disinfectant stuff is only a 2.6% solution.
> 
> I get a 50% solution of Glut here:
> 
> ...


I'm all for saving some money, but 50% glut is some very potent and very hazardous stuff. Not worth the few bucks, in my opinion.


----------



## wespastor (Dec 20, 2009)

OverStocked said:


> I'm all for saving some money, but 50% glut is some very potent and very hazardous stuff. Not worth the few bucks, in my opinion.


Hazardous Definately! 

And When I mix up a batch I use a little common sense mixed in with a note or two of caution.

Ventilation, gloves, splash proof fase shield.

and I only buy a liter at a time and that liter has lasted almost a year now.

Best wishes,
Wes


----------



## nanomania (Jul 19, 2011)

well i stay in india city mumbai. here there are many co2 guys but almost all are fire extinguisher and yes they over fill it everytime. twice my regulater has also got spoilt due to this and this time the gas leaked from the saftey valve making a huge sound of blast. i buy my solenoid, lights and other equipments from singapore as i go there atlest 1ce in a year, i get a whole year stock. im just confused about glut. well can anyone sujjest me what fore ground plants can i grow without co2? right now im just keeping different kind of mosses


----------

